# Not a GTR, but my M3 pics :)



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi guys

Thought I'd put up some pics of my M3 as its gone through some changes over the last 6 months!

I bought the car April 2009 with the aim of keeping it standard, however with the aid of this forum and getting a little bored with the car I have completed a few mods on the beast.

I bought the car as a Carbon Black vert with Grey Nappa.

My first (and biggest) 'mod' was to strip out the grey interior and fit in something different as I grew to hate it with a passion!

This was my old interior



















I was on the look out for either an Imola interior or Kiwi....after viewing the Kiwi in person on a car that was for sale I was blown away by the Carbon Black/Kiwi combo...so I had to have it although very rare to come up for sale.

A forum member contacted me that he had a mint interior and I bought it on the spot without even seeing it!










Was a big job stripping the old grey and installing the new Kiwi





































Then the HK system started to piss me off as it was cack...no bass whatsoever and with the roof down sounded absolutely awful!

I fitted a 8" JBL Sub in custom box which fits perfectly into the ski hatch and in place of the HK sub.










I keep the cushion in and sounds fantastic! 










I have just completed 99% of what I wanted the car to look like exterior wise. I decided on keeping the OEM 19s as every M3 seemed to be getting the CSL treatment, so decided on refurbing them in Gloss Black. They really compliment the car well however are a complete PITA to keep clean, but it worth it when they are sparkling....unfortunately they don't show up well in photos  

I also decided on Apex springs as I wanted to deck the car and also 12mm spacers all round.

Here is the finished article so to speak 





































































































Thanks for looking :thumbsup:


----------



## dennis waller (Sep 5, 2005)

nice mate, subtle touches are sometimes the best,


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

i had one of those a while ago. awesome machines.
you should get the AC snitzer exhaust and an induction kit to make it sound better.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

dennis waller said:


> nice mate, subtle touches are sometimes the best,


Thanks mate....yep wanted to keep it classy and clean


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

nick the tubman said:


> i had one of those a while ago. awesome machines.
> you should get the AC snitzer exhaust and an induction kit to make it sound better.


I have a BMC Filter (what BMW use on the CSL's) and a custom cool air feed...looking into getting a Supersprint X-Pipe next as makes the M3 sound immense


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Looking great Faz!! I have to say I agree with you about the greay interior.....kiwi looks FAR better with black.

I have the Schnitzer exhaust on mine and I think it sounds much better than std. Having said that, had it not been on the car when I bought it I'd have probably fitted a Milltek full system.
Another thing I'd recommend is a full set of aftermarket bushes e.g powerflex. The std bushes are crap and wear very quickly. Also, keep an eye on the wear on the front ball joints!! Changed my off-side last year and now having to do the N/S!! Its a PITA that you cant just swap out the joint itself so you end up buying the whole arm. I get mine from Ebay but you can also get the same (genuine Lemforder) from Eurocarparts for around £200. A massive saving over BMW. Just thought i'd mention it 

TT


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I had one of these too. Good call on the interior.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

tarmac terror said:


> Looking great Faz!! I have to say I agree with you about the greay interior.....kiwi looks FAR better with black.
> 
> I have the Schnitzer exhaust on mine and I think it sounds much better than std. Having said that, had it not been on the car when I bought it I'd have probably fitted a Milltek full system.
> Another thing I'd recommend is a full set of aftermarket bushes e.g powerflex. The std bushes are crap and wear very quickly. Also, keep an eye on the wear on the front ball joints!! Changed my off-side last year and now having to do the N/S!! Its a PITA that you cant just swap out the joint itself so you end up buying the whole arm. I get mine from Ebay but you can also get the same (genuine Lemforder) from Eurocarparts for around £200. A massive saving over BMW. Just thought i'd mention it
> ...


Hi mate, thanks!

I've just had an Inspection 2 completed and needed 9 shims replaced (cars only on 32k!), so now the cars feeling really fresh again! 

Got a clean bill of health too, but I am aware of the ball joints mate, seems everything on the M3 is min £300+ to get fixed! 

Bushes I'm not upgrading just yet as BMW are fixing cracked subframes FOC, which ALL E46's are suffering from!! However any mods (including bushes etc.) and they won't warrant the repair.

BMW charge £6k for the repair btw as they replace the whole subframe!

Have you had yours checked buddy?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

No, but I have read all about it on on M3Cutters. 

Mostly affects early cars but the odd older one has the problem too!!. Next time I'm working on it I'll have a look

TT


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks great, what you need is not a loud exhaust but a down pipe and induction . . . all of a sudden you will have F1 sound.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

sweet car dude


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

very nice, black wheels are where its at.
its the boot floor that lets go on the e46's, the subframe bolts get pulled through

there covering them if ther 10 years and under, the m3's seem, to be made from better stuff then standard e46s, very reliable


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The ride height is spot on and the black finished OEM 19" wheels look superb.. As Mr Mugen quite rightly notes, black wheels are where its at and even moreso against black!

You should be chuffed as that looks very good and I am not even an M3 fan..


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Still should have gone for SMG 

:flame::flame:

TT


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Looks great faz, interior + wheels look great,they are fantastic cars & do exactly what they say on the tin without any drama at all  - had great fun with mine, especially after putting AP's on & a decent exhaust system.

Love the Monaro since switching to it - supercharged madness


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Faz . . how about.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

trackday addict said:


> Looks great faz, interior + wheels look great,they are fantastic cars & do exactly what they say on the tin without any drama at all  - had great fun with mine, especially after putting AP's on & a decent exhaust system.
> 
> Love the Monaro since switching to it - supercharged madness


Hello mate, long time!

Yeah they are great cars and the S54 is bulletproof by all accounts!

BMW got the exhaust and air filter set up spot on as most exhaust upgrades dont add any power but in fact reduce power if anything!

Same can be said for any induction kit/ filter element....I opted for the BMC just because it adds to the noise marginally (and cheap at £40). The Gruppe M induction kits which cost near £1k just change the sound and nothing to performance!

Carbon box with AlphaN mapping is where its at!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Hey Faz . . how about.


HPF Turbo kit gtrlux??

They don't actually have a right hand drive kit available yet...would love to turbo the M3! Would be mental!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Lovely M3, the mods you have done are spot on


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

GTR Cook said:


> Lovely M3, the mods you have done are spot on


Thanks mate!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Update...got my new wheels on Gunmetal BBS LM


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

They genuine LM's or the reps? Looks superb.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Jags said:


> They genuine LM's or the reps? Looks superb.


Genuines bro

Thanks


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Big baller. lol

Perfect choice on it have to say.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Jags said:


> Big baller. lol
> 
> Perfect choice on it have to say.


Lol

Can't go wrong with LM's on any car IMO!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks great or as the kids would say.. SIK!!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks so much better then stock:wavey:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks a lovely M3, Faz. Good on you for going for a manual. 

I don't know if your's shares the same front suspension design with the E30 M3's, but I changed my front arms last year and rather than fitting the rear original rubber bushes, replaced with Treehouse Racing items, which fit straight on without needing to be pressed into place like originals. Gives better front geometry control. Can't tell you exactly what difference it makes, as I did a lot of other changes at the same time, but logically it makes sense.

Regarding tuning, I started with Alpha N, Schrick cams and a carbon airbox on mine..Sounded awesome and went a fair bit better...so I guess the same sort of changes would be ripe for your car, especially as you'd hear the intake resonance with the roof down 

My (Wideband - Live Feedback type) Alpha-N complete with sensors, etc. will shortly no longer be required as I'm fitting a Vipec V44 with custom engine harnes, etc.. 

I don't know if the E30 M3's Alpha-N the same as for the E46 model, but being a fuel only computer, I'm guessing there will be only minor differences such as fitment of the TPS, switch which would be a simple plug change on the loom provided. If you're after a used A-N and after checking - know this would work for you - let me know before I sell it off on E30 M3 forums...


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Forgot to say - the E30 M3 front subframe is also prone to cracking (What is it with BMW design?!). I had mine re-inforced whilst the engine was out, but it's a good idea to do these things as prevention, rather than the cure anyways


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

I take back my previous comment- NOW its spot on! :bowdown1:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

more pics


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Looks a lovely M3, Faz. Good on you for going for a manual.
> 
> I don't know if your's shares the same front suspension design with the E30 M3's, but I changed my front arms last year and rather than fitting the rear original rubber bushes, replaced with Treehouse Racing items, which fit straight on without needing to be pressed into place like originals. Gives better front geometry control. Can't tell you exactly what difference it makes, as I did a lot of other changes at the same time, but logically it makes sense.
> 
> ...


Wow your M3 sounds amazing Miguel! Any pics/links?

Carbon box is def on the list however not sure I have the funds currently!

Do you find the Schrick cams make a big difference?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

GTR Cook said:


> I take back my previous comment- NOW its spot on! :bowdown1:


Lol, thank you!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I recognise that car park anywhere. Elite Direct!?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> I recognise that car park anywhere. Elite Direct!?


Eagle eye Kadir!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^I try! Wheels are pretty epic!


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice M3. Maybe a CSL diffuser and Strassentech front lip to finish off:bowdown1:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks guys!

I don't personally like all the add on lips...was thinking maybe a CSL single splitter bumper like this one:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

...........


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

I did/do like the strassentech lip quite a lot but during the time i was planning on getting an m3 and working out mods, i probably would have gone for all csl bits as well. Would have loved to have got a Vorsteiner bonnet for my e46 too but not really worth spending loads on a 318ci, even though it was quite shexy 
Vorsteiner bonnet in that pic also :bowdown1:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Initial P! said:


> I did/do like the strassentech lip quite a lot but during the time i was planning on getting an m3 and working out mods, i probably would have gone for all csl bits as well. Would have loved to have got a Vorsteiner bonnet for my e46 too but not really worth spending loads on a 318ci, even though it was quite shexy
> Vorsteiner bonnet in that pic also :bowdown1:


Yeah I love all the CSL bits...a lowered M3 looks bad ass in my opinion

On that note here are a few pics taken today lol


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very low! And reassuring to know you are parking up well away from those dreaded kerbs..


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

good choice on the kiwi man n those LM's are awesome


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

car looks stunning mate, spot on!

i'm trying very hard not to do anything to mine, as its abit older, and in nice condition, doing my best to keep it standard.
bloody hard though, seriously tempted on a different exhaust.


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Your plate looks familiar. You on the Evotechnik forum?


----------



## brucewayne (Oct 29, 2010)

Awesome color combo.
i had a e46m3 white with red interior and do miss it alot.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Stunning car  I seriously feel I'll have an E46 M3 one day to replace the Skyline  The wheels look spot on!!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Ok little update, got the red BBS centre caps now.

Thanks for all the comments guys! 

I may be interested in a deal with a GTR so pm me if anyone is interested.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Pleasantly surprising how big a difference a small change can make.. Good stuff baiya!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Pleasantly surprising how big a difference a small change can make.. Good stuff baiya!


Thank you bhai! 

I'm really pleased with the stance now :smokin:

But as stated would be willing to do a deal with a GTR


----------

